# Wrong Sleeve



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone else come across this? Found a CD that says Haydns famous symphonies but right on the other side (and not a separate booklet) lists Bachs Overture suites and describes them. Cd disc itself says Haydn and it plays Haydn. 

Does have Surprise Symphony on it!!!

Capella Istropolitana
Barry Wordsworth


----------

